# How are the Minnesota boys doing?



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

One week before deer hunting. As usual, my group had success with divers this week. How are you fairing? Did you see an influx of fresh birds following the nasty weather last week?

Divers were definately more prevalent in my neck of the woods, as were fresh Canada geese.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

two hours south of you the divers are really coming through too, not many mallards to speak of yet, still a few teal and a good number of woodies yet. have also seen a few snows mixed in with honks


----------



## jaultman (Nov 7, 2009)

Hardly anything around here in northern MN. We hunted an off-bay of BIG water on Saturday that should have thousands of bills on it now, but we only say a few hundred. All of those ducks were flying milehigh to go feed somewhere far away. We managed to get four strays through our spread, all of which were killed. It sounds like the W half of the state has plenty of birds.


----------



## Buddy10 (Nov 2, 2010)

Best Minnesota duck hunting ever - shot 16 saturday (12 mallards) and 8 Sunday (all drakes)


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know on duck opener I was in my deer stand and it sounded like WWII around there. I talked to my neighbor who was one of the many hunters and he said they slaughtered the ducks.


----------



## powerhunter1710 (Jul 4, 2010)

tremendous push of birds through minnesota last wednesday and thurs


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Who the Hell cares go on the minnesota outdoors website..


----------



## MNwaterfowler15 (Mar 13, 2010)

Have been piling em up. No shortage of geese in the area and good numbers of mallards. There was a big push of mallards before the snowfall. So the huntings been good and weve been getting good numbers lately. Good luck everyone, Shoot em up!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

It has been one of the best years in a long time, from mallards in the flooded cornfields to the divers on the water last weekend, it's been a good year,only downfall is the number of geese , but that should get better,,,,,


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

9manfan said:


> it's been a good year,only downfall is the number of geese , but that should get better,,,,,


Head south about 15 miles! :thumb:


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

It's actually been pretty good. Not shooting the piles we do up in Nodak a couple weeks a yr but no complaints here :beer:


----------

